# Croc Overload!!



## Aprill (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## KatJ (Mar 19, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! I used to have the biggest crush on that guy.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 19, 2008)

no one over 5 should be wearing crocs unless they are in the garden, gardening.

They're an abomination on the fashion industry! LOL


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 19, 2008)

Totally agree!!!!

like we took fashion back a notch. by just existing...

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one over 5 should be wearing crocs unless they are in the garden, gardening.
They're an abomination on the fashion industry! LOL


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 19, 2008)

Eww, crocs are so ugly. Cute comfortable shoes do exist.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Jennie, what would your 90210 friends think?? I wonder if she's a spokeswoman for them or something!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HOLY CRAP! I used to have the biggest crush on that guy. He is a hottie.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 19, 2008)

i know! these shoes disgust me anymore.


----------



## Maysie (Mar 19, 2008)

I hate, HATE crocs with a passion. They're so gross.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, I hate those damn things. EVERYONE wears them, Drives me nuts.


----------



## Karren (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one over 5 should be wearing crocs unless they are in the garden, gardening.
They're an abomination on the fashion industry! LOL

I second or third that!!!!


----------



## Lia (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one over 5 should be wearing crocs unless they are in the garden, gardening.
They're an abomination on the fashion industry! LOL

Or in the surgical ward (i've seen many people with them - probably they're comfy)


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Jennie, what would your 90210 friends think?? I wonder if she's a spokeswoman for them or something! I know! I was wondering if this was an ad or something...???


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 19, 2008)

He doesn't look to happy to be in those crocs, lol. I wonder if it's an ad to?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Yucky...eww.eww.eww! lol. I hate crocs.


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 19, 2008)

I know it. They're ugly, but I have 2 pair and I love 'em.


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one over 5 should be wearing crocs unless they are in the garden, gardening.
They're an abomination on the fashion industry! LOL

i'm so happy i'm not alone! lol~


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no one over 5 should be wearing crocs unless they are in the garden, gardening.
They're an abomination on the fashion industry! LOL

Hahaha, I agree!! I wonder who even thought up something so hideous?!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember the first time I saw a pair of crocs i thought it was a joke and almost died when my friend told me the shoe shop she works in cant get them in quick enough and is making a fortune from selling them!

but i confess i have a white pair lol. only wore them for working in the hospital though and wouldnt be seen dead wearing them in public!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone would want to wear them. They're so ugly, and they don't look comfortable at all... I don't get it.


----------



## katina74 (Mar 19, 2008)

yuck the ugliest damn shoes ever


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 19, 2008)

I heard that they are amazing for pregnant ladies and I was tempted to get some when I was! LOL I would've gotten the Mary Jane style or the ballet flats, not the big, clunky ones that everyone has!

Like these:

Crocs Inc - Alice

Crocs Inc - mary janes

Crocs Inc - malindi


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 20, 2008)

I truly throw up in my mouth each time I see a pair of croc's. They are hideous.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 20, 2008)

They're not that bad, I have some and I feel like I should be burned at the stake now, lol. I found some that I get lots of compliments on and they're actually pretty cool. They're dark brown and they have a thin matching brown liner under the holes, so you cant even really notice the holes. And they are lined with sheep-like faux fur, so they look like cozy clogs rather than crocs. They look great with long pants...I'd never wear them with shorts or shortpants. But they make a huge difference when I'm on my feet all day, at work or volunteering or whatever. I've tried tons and tons of "comfortable" shoes, but these are the only thing that has ever helped my feet not ache terribly at the end of the day. Of course I don't wear them when I go out or anything, but for work I don't leave home without em.


----------



## fawp (Mar 20, 2008)

This has to be an add.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, the ones that you posted Kaylin, arent that bad really, they don't look nearly as tacky as the ones in the picture above, those up there are the tackiest thing in the world!!

Those ones that you linked to April, are better looking as well


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 20, 2008)

lol....


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 20, 2008)

I HATE Crocs!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, the ones that you posted Kaylin, arent that bad really, they don't look nearly as tacky as the ones in the picture above, those up there are the tackiest thing in the world!!
Those ones that you linked to April, are better looking as well





Yeah I think as long as they are worn in the right time and place....and with the right pants, and the right color they're ok. Like on a nurse in a scrub suit, or when I worket at Sally I wore X-long chocolate brown dress pants that were very wide at the bottom so the shoe wasn't all akward looking at the end of the pants. BUT bright orange crocs with little buttons all over them worn with khaki shorts or white socks and straight leg jeans...lol....not so much. I see that TOO often.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 20, 2008)

if i go fishing one day, i'll be sure to wear a pair of these. but never for a daily use lol.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't wait for the demise of crocs.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate crocs! My 5 yr old wanted a pair and I was like no way...then I saw all the kids in his class have them so I caved.... They are ugly gardening shoes in my opinion.....If you're in kindergarten I guess they are "super" cool haha


----------



## allison0699 (Jun 10, 2009)

I love my crocs, but I will say that I have never owned a pair of the clog type like in that first pic. Those are butt ugly.

I'm wearing the Malindi in black today.





I've also got brown mary janes, black niles, and of course a pair of the flip flops for running around the lake.

I think these are cute, but I would have to try them on first.

Hanalei


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2009)

I can see the point if you're doing something that needs quick-wash or plastic shoes, like nursing, and if they MUST be worn, those black ballet flat type ones are kind of cute.

But still. Eek, lol!


----------



## mwrh (Jun 10, 2009)

Poor guy, my heart hurts looking at them.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 10, 2009)

I wear crocs when I'm bumming around... lol Especially if my toes aren't done and I don't wanna wear flip flops.

I'm not ashamed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...well, maybe a little after reading this!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2009)

I love my Crocs! I have some like the pic Kaylin posted. I used to hate them like everyone else but now that I have some, I can't stay out of them! I better go now before someone sends me hate mail! LOL!


----------



## missmignonne (Jun 30, 2009)

My 2 year old had to have some Dora crocs. I can't stand them so i'm always hiding them... she only wears them around the apartments where we live though, for example, if she comes with me when I check the mail...


----------

